# Sputtering Oil Burner



## beenthere

Better not be. Thats too low. And the nozzle won't atomize the oil properly.

Sometime when you have time. look at the burner. It sometimes will have it marked on the left side of the burner. Some had it on teh top just between the transformer and boiler.


----------



## Leo G

Got the manual out, ya, I still have it 17 years later. I guess I was wrong about the hollow cone. It takes a 80º ES, W, or AR. The pump is 100 PSI. The input at 1.25 gallons is 175,000 BTU, @ 1.1/gal is 154,000 BTU and at 1/gal is 140,000 BTU.

Anything else you want to know before I put the manual away :laughing:


----------



## beenthere

Where does it say to set it up for a zero smoke?

Ther is no such thing. The spot test has such a thing. But, in reality, no oil boiler gets it. Its an illusion to our eyes.


----------



## Leo G

It has band positions labeled.

1.1/gal--air shutter @9, F air band -- closed
1.25/gal--air shutter @10, F air band -- 1/2

When the guy set it up the first time it got a zero smoke. He did the test 4 times using the same pad and it showed nothing. He said he never got that before.


----------



## beenthere

Yeah, those are the settings to use to get close. Sometimes they are exactly right. Often, needs just a slight adjustment, to get proper combustion.


----------



## Leo G

Those are the perfect settings under ideal conditions. Then you have to adjust for reality :turned::turned:


----------



## beenthere

Pretty much so.

Find quiet a few that those settings are dead on though.


----------



## MechAcc

Leo G said:


> It has band positions labeled.
> 
> 1.1/gal--air shutter @9, F air band -- closed
> 1.25/gal--air shutter @10, F air band -- 1/2
> 
> When the guy set it up the first time it got a zero smoke. He did the test 4 times using the same pad and it showed nothing. He said he never got that before.


Did he put his finger over the end of the probe and try to pull the plunger to test for pump leakage?

If the plunger moved the hose under the spring cover disconnected and that is why zero smoke was measured.


----------

